# PCGH-Leserwahl 2015: Hardware, Hersteller und Spiel des Jahres - stimmen Sie jetzt ab!



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. November 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Leserwahl 2015: Hardware, Hersteller und Spiel des Jahres - stimmen Sie jetzt ab!*

					Seit dem Bestehen von PC Games Hardware suchen wir jedes Jahr aufs Neue die beliebtesten Hersteller und die besten Produkte - das Jahr 2015 bildet natürlich keine Ausnahme. Machen Sie mit bei der PCGH-Leserwahl 2015 und wählen Sie Ihre Favoriten! Die Redaktion hat bereits eine Vorauswahl getroffen, Sie müssen lediglich abstimmen, wer in Ihrer Gunst in Front liegt.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Leserwahl 2015: Hardware, Hersteller und Spiel des Jahres - stimmen Sie jetzt ab!*


----------



## Renax (30. November 2015)

Leider fehlt bei Spiel des Jahres Just Cause 3, das kommt ja morgen. Ist also noch 2015 oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (30. November 2015)

Renax schrieb:


> Leider fehlt bei Spiel des Jahres Just Cause 3, das kommt ja morgen. Ist also noch 2015 oder sehe ich das falsch?



Man sollte sich in breiter Masse auch ein Bild vom Spiel machen können und Fehler, Probleme und deren Beseitigung werden erwartungsgemäß nicht in den ersten 2 Wochen sichtbar.
Irgendwo muss man den Schnitt ja machen und wer als Publisher das Weihnachtsgeschäft im Visier hat, sollte das Spiel rechtzeitig veröffentlichen, so dass möglichst viele Tests des Verkauf ankurbeln können. Ich finde den Dezember dafür schon zu spät. Schade, aber ist so.


----------



## Dark-Blood (1. Dezember 2015)

Bin ich mal gespannt auf die Ergebnisse


----------



## Pittermann (1. Dezember 2015)

Warum kann man den bisherigen Stand nicht sehen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Dezember 2015)

Pittermann schrieb:


> Warum kann man den bisherigen Stand nicht sehen?


Weil es das Ergebnis verfälschen würde. Du sollst DEINE Meinung sagen, was interessiert dabei, was andere gewählt haben?


----------



## ARCdefender (2. Dezember 2015)

Ich vermisse bei Spiel des Jahres Ori and the Blind Forrest, ich weiss ist nur ein Indy, aber The vanishing of Eathan Carter ist ja auch dabei.


----------



## zehndoppel (2. Dezember 2015)

Bei Versender des Jahres. Die Firma heißt Jacob Elektronik, nicht Jakob Elektronik


----------



## ReEeEeL (7. Dezember 2015)

Es heißt OnePlus nicht One Plus


----------



## matty2580 (18. Dezember 2015)

Monströse Umfrage 
In Berlin gehe ich für solche Umfragen  regelmäßig in eine Werbeagentur.
Da gibt es dann aber auch 30 -50 € nach Ende der Umfrage, wenn ich die Agentur wieder verlasse. ^^


----------



## schorsch92 (27. Dezember 2015)

Heißt es Marke oder Hersteller das Jahres?
Beim: "Hersteller des Jahres 2015: Arbeitsspeicher" gibt es einmal Micron und einmal Crucial dabei ist Crucial nur einer Marke von Micron unter der vor-allem die Privatkunden/Endkunden Produkte im bereich SSDs und RAM von Micron  vermarktet werden.


----------



## psYcho-edgE (29. Dezember 2015)

Headset-Hersteller des Jahres für mich ist Kingston mit dem HyperX Cloud II


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. Dezember 2015)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Monströse Umfrage  In Berlin gehe ich für solche Umfragen  regelmäßig in eine Werbeagentur. Da gibt es dann aber auch 30 -50 € nach Ende der Umfrage, wenn ich die Agentur wieder verlasse. ^^


  Das sind ja keine Daten, mit denen wir Geld verdienen – es ist eine Darstellung der Community und somit von Interesse für jeden, der sich darin wiederfinden möchte.  

MfG, 
Raff


----------



## SaftSpalte (13. Januar 2016)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Monströse Umfrage
> In Berlin gehe ich für solche Umfragen  regelmäßig in eine Werbeagentur.
> Da gibt es dann aber auch 30 -50 € nach Ende der Umfrage, wenn ich die Agentur wieder verlasse. ^^



Wieso muss man für alles eine Gegenleistung erhalten?

Reicht ein gutes gewissen heut nicht mehr aus?

Vielleicht solltest du deine Vorgehensweise überdenken.


----Topic----

Sehr interessant zu sehen wer die Preise bekommen hat .


----------



## Caduzzz (13. Januar 2016)

be quiet..Platz 2 bei Gehäusen...?..hm....ok....


----------



## The_Schroeder (13. Januar 2016)

Mhmm, sieht aus wie jedes Jahr, also entweder Copy&Paste oder was viel gemeineres


----------



## Aldrearic (13. Januar 2016)

Kann die Wahl bei Lautsprecher und Sicherheitssoftware nicht nachvollziehen. Logitech & Avira.


----------



## Pittermann (13. Januar 2016)

Nvidia soll Graphikchip-Hersteller des Jahres sein?


----------



## country (14. Januar 2016)

Frage: Kommt noch eine schöne Tabelle wie letztes Jahr? Wäre sehr sehr Geil. (2014: PCGH-Leserwahl: Die Hersteller des Jahres 2014 stehen fest)


----------



## Gast20190527 (14. Januar 2016)

Pittermann schrieb:


> Nvidia soll Graphikchip-Hersteller des Jahres sein?



Klar, mit recht sogar. Was gab es denn 2015 sinnvolles von AMD, das einer Nvidia den Rang ablaufen konnte ? Nichts, klar die Community wusste es immer besser. Aber wichtig ist doch die Realität. Es war doch klar das AMD nicht die Spitze bekommt. Gegen die GTX 9xx reihe muss erstmal was ankommen. Es mag dir nicht auffallen und vielleicht sogar stört es dich. Aber warum wohl sind die Kunden von einer GTX 970 auf die 980 ? Weil es nichts von AMD als Ersatz gab, die Alternative ist zu spät auf den Markt gekommen und war zu teuer.



Aldrearic schrieb:


> Kann die Wahl bei Lautsprecher und Sicherheitssoftware nicht nachvollziehen. Logitech & Avira.



Das kann ich dir sogar erklären, da geht es schlichtweg um die Masse. Die meisten hier in der Community haben Logitech Tastaturen, Mäuse, Headsets und Lautsprecher und die Sicherheitssoftware ist doch klar. Avira schneidet in Tests gut ab und die meisten benutzen es weil es umsonst ist. Die Beurteilungen gehen ja nicht nach "wissen" sondern nach "nutzen"

 @Topic: bin ich der einzige der es lustig findet das Grafikkartenhersteller nummer 1 Sapphire ist, aber Chips ist Nvidia ? Das passt so rein garnicht zusammen. Da könnte man nur meinen, das die Leute die eine Nvidia Karte haben, vergessen haben auf den Hersteller zu klicken. Und regt euch nicht so auf über irgendwelche Preise oder Gewinner, solche Umfragen sind nur eine Spiegelung der Community nichts weiter. Ich z.b. achte beim Kauf nicht auf sowas und beurteile dadurch nicht welche Karte ich kaufe oder welchen lautsprecher oder oder oder


----------



## bschicht86 (14. Januar 2016)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> @Topic: bin ich der einzige der es lustig findet das Grafikkartenhersteller nummer 1 Sapphire ist, aber Chips ist Nvidia ?



Ich denke, hier wird nur die Leistung des Herstellers unabhängig vom Chip bewertet. Und Sapphire hat wirklich vorbildliche Kühler entworfen.


----------



## Pittermann (14. Januar 2016)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Ich denke, hier wird nur die Leistung des Herstellers unabhängig vom Chip bewertet. Und Sapphire hat wirklich vorbildliche Kühler entworfen.


Und dieses Kühler machen AMD-Karten zu echten Alternativen zu den Grünen.
Nvidia hat sich letztes Jahr nicht mit Ruhm überhäuft - Stichwörter GTX 970 und VRAM. 
AMD hat HBM auf den Markt gebracht. Zwar finde ich die Fury-Karten nicht ganz so überzeugend, aber innovativ.


----------



## Gast20190527 (14. Januar 2016)

Pittermann schrieb:


> Und dieses Kühler machen AMD-Karten zu echten Alternativen zu den Grünen.



Das ist nur bedingt richtig, mir z.b. waren die Kühler immer zu laut unter Last. Ich bin da wohl ziemlich sensibel. Einer der Gründe warum ich inzwischen einen Morpheus benutze. Aber die Denkweise ist lustig, wegen einem Kühler ist eine Karte doch keine Alternative im Chip, da spielen doch ganz andere Faktoren eine Rolle. MSI z.b. ist auf dem zweiten Platz und macht sehr gute Kühler auf Nvidia Seite, bei AMD sieht es da wieder anders aus



Pittermann schrieb:


> Nvidia hat sich letztes Jahr nicht mit Ruhm überhäuft - Stichwörter GTX 970 und VRAM.



Das glaub ich nicht, ich glaube das ganze ist gar nicht so groß weitergekommen wie man es sich vorstellt oder wie es in Foren rübergekommen ist. Aktuelle Verkaufszahlen zeigen das sich am Abverkauf der GTX 970 nichts geändert hat und sie nach wie vor läuft wie warme Semmeln. Es gibt auch keinen Grund diese Karte nicht zu kaufen, sie hat in ihrem Preisbereich das beste P/L und es gibt tausende von Tests die zeigen, das mal wieder heißer gekocht wird als gegessen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. Januar 2016)

country schrieb:


> Frage: Kommt noch eine schöne Tabelle wie letztes Jahr? Wäre sehr sehr Geil. (2014: PCGH-Leserwahl: Die Hersteller des Jahres 2014 stehen fest)



Guter Punkt, danke für die Anmerkung. Ist nun drin! 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Meroveus (4. Februar 2016)

Selbst als Besitzer muss ich Protestieren ... die Bananen Nano und HBM Speicher, waren weitaus größere Brüller, als die GTX 980 Ti.


----------

